
Ask HN: Has the recent rulings/news affected your hiring efforts? - graphememes
I am wondering about all these recent changes to immigration and how it is affecting small to large companies and their experience these first few weeks and their outlook on the future.<p>I&#x27;ve read some medium posts... but that&#x27;s just a few cases.
======
kiloreux
I am on the other side of the equation. Graduating this summer with Masters in
Artificial Intelligence, I always wanted to immigrate to USA and work on
solving interesting problems. But NO WAY I am doing this now. With all the
recent things going, you never know when your life will be flipped upside
down. And I can't risk investing so much efforts/time into such process
(especially that I am muslim). I think there's a lot of other people like me.
Even with the companies problem, I think, more people than ever now don't want
to go to the US. Germany seems like a way much better choice now.

~~~
richerlariviere
You can come to Canada, especially in Montreal, which is a good place for AI
research.

